# Any Bomfunk MC's Fans here?



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 18, 2010)

See title
Freestyler is an awesome song, I always listen to it.
DISCUSS


----------



## 5% (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes Freestyler is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 along with Uprocking Beats.

If you're digging Bomfunk MC's, you might also like Flying Steps:



Wowww massive throwback. Haven't heard these in a minute


----------



## gameover19 (Apr 18, 2010)

Freestyler is a best song in the world!!
Bomfunk MC THE BEST!

very popular Bomfunk mc


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 18, 2010)

I seriously thought they were a joke group.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 21, 2010)

Joke? :ZOMFG: No, They are real, But, They stopped.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 22, 2010)

Uuuhh, no.


----------

